
Ask HN: Is monero good crypto? - zaroth
How much am I kicking myself for not having any bitcoin?<p>I mean, last week I had out all my old IDE drives, scanning for wallet.dat. I know I had coins from the faucet, now they are literally worth millions, but gone.<p>How many coins are just lost? The feeling is so hard to shake. Especially as I wrote significant code for managing bitcoin, the first micropayment channel, HD wallet implementation, etc. So to not have significant holdings is truly embarrassing.<p>I doubt very much you get a second shot at these sort of things, but it&#x27;s always amazing to realize, how late in the game, you might still be early. Bitcoin is oh so tiny.<p>People forget that Bitcoin is not just a currency, it&#x27;s a protocol. And the protocol absolutely matters. Bitcoin some day soon will be legacy and a new protocol will emerge. This is as true today is it will be always for the next one.<p>Is there faith monero is solid? I haven&#x27;t dug into the crypto at all. I don&#x27;t hear people screaming against it if that&#x27;s worth anything. Has anyone done a side-by-side with Bitcoin? Sorry if these questions are too basic!
======
cjbprime
Not interested in the currency speculation aspect, but there has definitely
been cryptographic screaming about Monero. For example:

[https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@anonymint/is-monero-s-
or...](https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@anonymint/is-monero-s-or-all-
anonymity-broken)

[http://monerolink.com/monerolink.pdf](http://monerolink.com/monerolink.pdf)

